# Need help determining if these are worth selling



## DerekL (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a bunch of cameras that used to be my grandfathers. I am just wondering if these are worth trying to sell or just selling together. 

Are any of these worth any money? Thanks in advance.

Pictures are hosted on google drive.

Cameras


----------



## Msteelio91 (Nov 17, 2014)

No clue on value but you have some cool looking rigs there. If they're of no sentimental value to you then I'm sure they'll be of some monetary value to someone else.


----------



## DerekL (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah we kept a few, but my grandpa was a collector of many things and we have been going through his collections for awhile now taken about 2 years so far and were about 1/4 of the way through sorting all this stuff out.

Would you know of somewhere that I could sell these? Found a few sites but they don't seem interested. KEH was one of them.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 17, 2014)

old film cameras ... eBay


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 17, 2014)

You've got a couple hundred bucks worth of stuff there very dependent on condition.

Most of what you have of value is in the Pentax Spotmatics and lenses and accessories. The SX70 has some value. You also have a good pile of junk like the Hanimex lens and the 8mm movie camera. Ebay here you come. It's worth it to determine condition on some of the items as that will really effect value.

Joe


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2014)

To get good selling prices on eBay, old cameras must be guaranteed to be fully functional, free of optical defects, in very good cosmetic condition, etc. Otherwise, if they are listed as "untested," or "I don't know if it works," or "for parts/repair," etc. you won't get much for them. Old film cameras often need service to get them into sell-able condition just like old cars and other mechanical antiques. People mostly buy old cameras to use so a broken camera is just a paper weight.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 18, 2014)

People collect and use SX-70s (I love mine), pricing depends on condition but that might be something to price separately, obviously worth more if it's working. The battery is in the film pack so you can put in an empty recently used film pack and test a camera with it.

There are people too who like Pentax, not sure if it'd be better to sell the body and lenses separately or together. That little Braun Paxette may not go for much but someone might be interested in it, more so probably if it's a rangefinder instead of a viewfinder (depends on what model it is).

There are people (like me) who buy and use old bulbs and flashcubes, depends on what camera they're used with how much they'd be in demand. I don't know that they sell for much, they seem to usually be sold as a lot.

I've bought from KEH more than sold /traded in but they should be reputable to deal with. You could try B&H or Adorama, or maybe Pittsburgh Camera Exchange or Columbus Camera Group.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 18, 2014)

The most saleable items are the couple of Pentax 50/1.4 lenses. They could go easily, for some tenths of dollars each.


----------



## DerekL (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you all. I  was in contact with KEH but they are not interested. Looks like ill try selling them on ebay. All the cameras still work the only one that isn't fully function is the polarioid camera but that's just the case not closing properly.


----------



## DerekL (Nov 18, 2014)

enzodm said:


> The most saleable items are the couple of Pentax 50/1.4 lenses. They could go easily, for some tenths of dollars each.



Those lenses are only worth cents? Would it be more worthwhile just to donate these items to a local school that is still teaching film?


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 18, 2014)

I told you you may have a couple hundred dollars worth of stuff there.

But you'll have to work for it. Here's a recent Ebay search of sold items -- search term was Pentax Spotmatic F.

Note the wide range of prices sold. There's a chrome Spotmatic F with 50mm f/1.4 that sold for $140.00. There's also a body only that sold for $9.38.

CONDITION IS EVERYTHING. It is the difference between $140.00 and $10.00.

You can't just say it works. The body that sold for $9.38 didn't work and the seller had to say that. The light meter didn't work. Do the light meters in your camera's work? You'll have to check them.

You have to be able to provide a detailed description of "works" and show 5 to 8 detailed photos per item. You're selling to collector/users. Some of what you have is desirable to those people. You need to be honest or you'll be taking it back. Go to Ebay and do what I did and search for already sold items. That will give you an idea of what it's worth. Look at the detail in the descriptions and check the photos.

Joe


----------



## enzodm (Nov 19, 2014)

DerekL said:


> enzodm said:
> 
> 
> > The most saleable items are the couple of Pentax 50/1.4 lenses. They could go easily, for some tenths of dollars each.
> ...



Ops, tens... English is not my mother tongue  (You can see it also in the list just posted by Ysarex).
50/1.4  lenses can be easily sold. Price depends, but you should be sure of what you sell: old lenses might have fungus and you should be able to recognize it before selling.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey, sweet, a Werra. Those are somewhat valuable IIRC.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 1, 2014)

Werras are weird and wonderful.   Well made and with decent lenses.    The camera is cocked and film advanced by turning that green leatherette ring on the lens mount.   I have a rangefinder model, and I love it.


----------

